# Ford TW25 3 point lever froze up



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

My son bought a TW25 the 3 point lever was froze up. The previous owner never used it. We started trying to loosen it up and something broke not on the linkage that works. It looks like its going into the top of the transmission. I can't see the rest of the parts. Any one have ideas where to go next split the tractor? Thanks for any info.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Usually can do most 3 point repairs by opening up the hitch top cover / bracket. Never worked on a tw although a friend has owned one for years.


----------

